# Media  > Creator Showcase >  If you like action adventure stories. (Tales Of Legend - comic book)

## huxley

I have a comic book/graphic novel series. It's an action adventure story. Come check it out and tell me what you think, and please like and share if you enjoy the concept and art. Thanks 

I just made a video to try and promote it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9QYmIT6gCU


or my facebook page to see what the inside pages look like.  https://www.facebook.com/TalesofLegend

----------

